# 9.21 mbps download speed on desktop



## JAW91 (Nov 20, 2013)

This might be a stupid question but I'm just curious. I have my desktop plugged directly into the modem at my house and I have Bright House Lightning-70mbps, I was wondering why my desktop is only at 9.21mbps when one of the laptops in the house is at 65mbps and another is at around 28mbps. My computer is the only source plugged directly into the modem. My upload speed and latency are both good (Upload speed is at 6mbps and latency is at around 9). What could be causing this or is it just normal?


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 20, 2013)

Can someone move this to the internet discussion sub-section? I didn't see it before I posted, sorry.


----------



## Agent Smith (Nov 20, 2013)

You may want to reset the TCP stack. What OS are you running? Are you running a firewall or anti-virus software.


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 20, 2013)

What is the TCP Stack? I am running Windows 7 - 64, and using Microsoft Security Essentials for anti-virus and the standard firewall.


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok, so I looked up what it was and have reset it now. I am going to reset my computer now and see if it goes up. Does it matter that I have forwarded some ports for APB:Reloaded and set my IP to a static IP or would that not make a diffrence?


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm still only at 9.28mbps download speed. Anything else I can do?


----------



## Shane (Nov 20, 2013)

JAW91 said:


> Can someone move this to the internet discussion sub-section? I didn't see it before I posted, sorry.



Moved to "Computer Networking and Servers" :good:


----------



## Geoff (Nov 20, 2013)

How are you testing your download speed?


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you, Shane.

I am using Speedtest.net to test my download speed.


----------



## Agent Smith (Nov 21, 2013)

You said your pluged directly into the modem. I don't see how you port forwarded any ports.


----------



## Gooberman (Nov 21, 2013)

If i had to guess I'd say either your network card in your computer or your router is connecting at 10 mbps Open Task manager and go to the networking tab and look at the Link Speed


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 21, 2013)

I did it through the modem's website Agent Smith, the one where you put your admin name and password in.


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 21, 2013)

And yes I just checked the connection speed like you said Gooberman and it says its at 10 mbps, how do I fix that?


----------



## Gooberman (Nov 21, 2013)

Have you tried connecting your computer with a different Ethernet cable? Otherwise i think something funky is going on with your network port either on your desktop or router. What computer do you have?


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 21, 2013)

I have not yet tried connecting with a different cable but I will try that. I am about to put my computer information into my signature.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 21, 2013)

How old is this computer?


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 22, 2013)

Made in 2010, going to start upgrading soon.


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 22, 2013)

I've been messing with the connection with other things in the house that are connected to the internet and even when downloading a 700MB file online it sucks the internet dry to the point where on the other laptop in the house that was getting 65mbps was slowed all the way down to 2mbps while downloading. Is that normal for downloading one thing so small for it to suck up almost all the download speed?


----------



## Agent Smith (Nov 22, 2013)

This sounds like a modem/router combo unit. Those just plain suck.


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, that is exactly what I have. It's an Arris model # TG852. We are having our ISP send a tech person out tomorrow supposedly so should I ask about doing a separate router and modem?


----------



## Agent Smith (Nov 22, 2013)

I would buy a separate router. So get a new modem those are just junk.


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 22, 2013)

Well the guy came today and ran all new wire and gave us a new router/modem combo (I know, you guys said that's garbage) but the new modem is a Motorola  Surfboard model #SBG6580. All the other computers except mine now are getting at least 25mbps. The guy said the only reason they arn't getting around 70mbps is because they are older and not compatible with the 70mbps system. Not sure how true that is but I was hoping I could get you guys to speculate more on that. My computer is still getting the same 9mbps, he said he thinks it could be from a virus or something but I just scanned my computer last night and I don't have any virus'. He said he's not sure about the computer side of it though. Also, its not the ethernet cord because they plugged the cord into the newer laptop that we have and it was getting 65mbps through the cord. What do you guys think is wrong with my computer making it stay at around 9mbps download speed?


----------



## Geoff (Nov 22, 2013)

JAW91 said:


> Well the guy came today and ran all new wire and gave us a new router/modem combo (I know, you guys said that's garbage) but the new modem is a Motorola  Surfboard model #SBG6580. All the other computers except mine now are getting at least 25mbps. The guy said the only reason they arn't getting around 70mbps is because they are older and not compatible with the 70mbps system. Not sure how true that is but I was hoping I could get you guys to speculate more on that. My computer is still getting the same 9mbps, he said he thinks it could be from a virus or something but I just scanned my computer last night and I don't have any virus'. He said he's not sure about the computer side of it though. Also, its not the ethernet cord because they plugged the cord into the newer laptop that we have and it was getting 65mbps through the cord. What do you guys think is wrong with my computer making it stay at around 9mbps download speed?


Take your laptops and hardwire them in, what do you get?


----------



## Gooberman (Nov 22, 2013)

I'd honestly buy a new network card


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 22, 2013)

What web browser are you using?  What programs did you use to check for viruses/malware?


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 22, 2013)

WRXGuy1 said:


> Take your laptops and hardwire them in, what do you get?



Thats what we did and we got 65mbps on the laptop.


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 22, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> What web browser are you using?  What programs did you use to check for viruses/malware?



I'm using Google Chrome for my browser and to check for virus' I'm using Microsoft Security Essentials.


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 22, 2013)

Gooberman said:


> I'd honestly buy a new network card



Do you think that's what the problem is?


----------



## Gooberman (Nov 22, 2013)

Well you could try a live cd of some other operating system or reinstall the network drivers to make sure


----------



## AlienMenace (Nov 22, 2013)

Gooberman said:


> I'd honestly buy a new network card



I'm with "Gooberman", try a new network card, for some reason my on board rj45 jack was not giving the speed I was suppose to be getting. So, I installed a new one in my computer and it fixed the problem. Got my speeds back to where they are suppose to be now.


----------



## JAW91 (Nov 23, 2013)

Is there one you guys would recommend or will just any do? I found one from Intel that looks good...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?gclid=CPX0ifvg-boCFSdp7AodXRcAaw&Item=N82E16833106123&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Network+Interface+Cards-_-N82E16833106123&ef_id=UnWFLwAAAIVdnR0R:20131123012920:s


----------



## Gooberman (Nov 23, 2013)

Pretty much any will do, I have this one in my other computer and it works fine. But make sure your motherboard has the available slots.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833156139


----------



## Agent Smith (Nov 24, 2013)

Microsoft Security Essentials is just a base line scanner. Try a live CD of Bitdefender or Avira or at least Malwarebytes. I would also run Tdsskiller. 

A new network card could be helpful. What type of computer is this?


----------

